

Android fragmentation rears its ugly head once again - kemper
http://www.bgr.com/2012/04/03/android-fragmentation-rears-its-ugly-head-once-again/

======
fudged
Just because an article mentions it again doesn't mean that "fragmentation
rears its ugly head once again". The numbers are improving, if anything.

